# Keine Anerkennung von PETA - Verwaltungsgericht Stuttgart stoppt PETA!



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag April







*Keine Anerkennung von PETA - Verwaltungsgericht Stuttgart stoppt PETA!​*

Das Land Baden-Württemberg meldet:
https://www.baden-wuerttemberg.de/de/service/presse/pressemitteilung/pid/keine-anerkennung-von-peta/

Keine Anerkennung von PETA.
_*Das Verwaltungsgericht Stuttgart wies die Klage von PETA gegen das Ministerium für Ländlichen Raum und Verbraucherschutz ab und bestätigte somit die Auffassung des Ministeriums, dass die Organisation die Anerkennungsvoraussetzungen des Mitwirkungs- und Verbandsklagegesetzes nicht erfülle.*_

*PETA hat in Baden-Württemberg nur drei ordentliche Mitglieder mit vollem Stimmrecht. Bundesweit sind es neun ordentliche Mitglieder, davon zwei Vorstandsmitglieder mit Wohnsitz im Ausland.

Im Mai 2015 hatte der baden-württembergische Landtag die Einführung von Mitwirkungsrechten und das Verbandsklagerecht beschlossen. Gesetzlich festgelegte Kriterien, die im Juli 2016 im Rahmen einer Durchführungsverordnung näher konkretisiert wurden, stellen dabei sicher, dass nur landesweit tätige und demokratisch strukturierte Organisationen anerkannt werden, die jedermann eine Mitgliedschaft mit vollem Stimmrecht ermöglichen. Darüber hinaus müssen diese jahrelange Erfahrung im Tierschutz nachweisen und so verantwortungsvoll mit ihren neuen Möglichkeiten umgehen können.*

---------------------------------------------​
Gut, dass es auch in einem GRÜN-Schwarz-regierten Baden-Württemberg unabhängige Justiz gibt.

Nun liegt es an Politik und Verbänden endlich etwas gegen eh schon immer in meinen Augen undurchsichtigen spendensammelnden Tierrechtsorganisationen zu unternehmen.

Wir werden sehen und beobachten.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Ossipeter (31. März 2017)

*AW: Keine Anerkennung von PETA - Verwaltungsgericht Stuttgart stoppt PETA!*

Es gibt auch gute Nachrichten! Weiter so!


----------



## Vanner (31. März 2017)

*AW: Keine Anerkennung von PETA - Verwaltungsgericht Stuttgart stoppt PETA!*

Super, und nun noch die "Gemeinnützigkeit" entziehen, das wäre ein richtiger Volltreffer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2017)

*AW: Keine Anerkennung von PETA - Verwaltungsgericht Stuttgart stoppt PETA!*

Da werden die Kumpels von PETA, die GRÜNEN, aber richtig gekoxxx haaben...

|supergri|supergri


----------



## Deep Down (31. März 2017)

*AW: Keine Anerkennung von PETA - Verwaltungsgericht Stuttgart stoppt PETA!*

Arschtri.....äääähhhh......Astrein!!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (31. März 2017)

*AW: Keine Anerkennung von PETA - Verwaltungsgericht Stuttgart stoppt PETA!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da werden die Kumpels von PETA, die GRÜNEN, aber richtig gekoxxx haaben...
> 
> |supergri|supergri




Mein Mitleid hält sich in Grenzen [emoji4] 

https://youtu.be/pmlmqyI9HEo


----------



## Jose (31. März 2017)

*AW: Keine Anerkennung von PETA - Verwaltungsgericht Stuttgart stoppt PETA!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da werden die Kumpels von PETA, die GRÜNEN, aber richtig gekoxxx haaben...
> 
> |supergri|supergri




es gibt ja viele gründe, weshalb die GRÜNEN für angler nicht so prickelnd sind, die behauptete kumpanei mit peta entspringt aber mehr einer neigung zur teppichbeisserei.


und: gutes urteil, jetzt noch die gemeinnützigkeit aberkennen. dann wärs das dann mit den irren ausn usa


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2017)

*AW: Keine Anerkennung von PETA - Verwaltungsgericht Stuttgart stoppt PETA!*

Die Grünen wollten die PETAner in B-W im Tierschutzbeirat, konnte von Vernünftigen (> NICT-Grünen) gerade noch verhindert werden - daraus resultiert auch das jetzige Verfahren  - das dazu...

GRÜNE in B-W sind anglerfeindliche PETA-Freunde..............


----------



## Jose (31. März 2017)

*AW: Keine Anerkennung von PETA - Verwaltungsgericht Stuttgart stoppt PETA!*

ok, BW ist etwas weit von hier nrw - und wir haben auch ohne peta sorgen genug. 

und: die GRÜNEN brauchen die peta nicht um in gesenkte daumen zu schauen. anmerkung war nur zur genauigkeit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2017)

*AW: Keine Anerkennung von PETA - Verwaltungsgericht Stuttgart stoppt PETA!*

Wenn GRÜNE und/oder PETA auf den Sack kriegen, triffts so oder so in meinen Augen eh keine Falschen........

Beide im Kern absolut anglerfeindlich


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2017)

*AW: Keine Anerkennung von PETA - Verwaltungsgericht Stuttgart stoppt PETA!*

PETA hat ne eigene Sicht der Dinge, die nicht mit der Veröffentlichung von B-W übereinstimmt,  und will das jetzt beim Verwaltungsgerichtshof durchsetzen:
http://www.peta.de/kein-verbandskla...t-vor-den-verwaltungsgerichtshof#.WN-CgW-LSM9


----------



## Heidechopper (1. April 2017)

*AW: Keine Anerkennung von PETA - Verwaltungsgericht Stuttgart stoppt PETA!*

Was schon verwunderlich ist, das uns diese 9 Hanseln die ganzen Jahre auf der Nase rumgetanzt haben.
 Immerhin wissen wir nun, das es mit denen doch nicht soweit her ist.
 Gruß
 Rolf


----------



## Riesenangler (1. April 2017)

*AW: Keine Anerkennung von PETA - Verwaltungsgericht Stuttgart stoppt PETA!*

Wenn es mehr wären, müsten ďie ja Darlegen, wo die ganzen Gelder die ihre Hiwis die ganzen Jahre gesammelt haben, geblieben sind.


----------



## kati48268 (1. April 2017)

*AW: Keine Anerkennung von PETA - Verwaltungsgericht Stuttgart stoppt PETA!*



Heidechopper schrieb:


> Was schon verwunderlich ist, das uns diese 9 Hanseln die ganzen Jahre auf der Nase rumgetanzt haben.
> Immerhin wissen wir nun, das es mit denen doch nicht soweit her ist.


Im Gegenteil.
Diese Organisationsstruktur macht das Handeln natürlich viel einfacher, verschleiert Ziele, Finanzen, etc. umso besser.
Zehntausende Förderer, Zehntausende Mitläufer,... 
alle nix zu sagen, keine Transparenz für diese.
Für eine Fanatiker-Organisation ist eine solche Struktur extrem komfortabel.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. April 2017)

*AW: Keine Anerkennung von PETA - Verwaltungsgericht Stuttgart stoppt PETA!*



Heidechopper schrieb:


> Was schon verwunderlich ist, das uns diese 9 Hanseln die ganzen Jahre auf der Nase rumgetanzt haben.
> Immerhin wissen wir nun, das es mit denen doch nicht soweit her ist.



Obacht..solange deren Demagogie-
betriebene Propagandamaschine noch läuft,nicht unterschätzen.

Nicht wirr mit dumm verwechseln..das bisherige Geschäftsmodell funzt ja.

Dumm/naiv ist "nur" die Mehrheit der spendenden Mitläufer/Mittäter.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (1. April 2017)

*AW: Keine Anerkennung von PETA - Verwaltungsgericht Stuttgart stoppt PETA!*

Ganz ehrlich,

ich beneide schon etwas die Saarländer! Da haben die Grünen nur 4% geschafft!

Grussen Michael


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2017)

*AW: Keine Anerkennung von PETA - Verwaltungsgericht Stuttgart stoppt PETA!*

Die haben dafür andere "Probleme":
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325629

:q:q:q


----------



## Kolja Kreder (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Keine Anerkennung von PETA - Verwaltungsgericht Stuttgart stoppt PETA!*

Das Urteil ist aber schon was älter, wenn ich mich nicht irre - oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Keine Anerkennung von PETA - Verwaltungsgericht Stuttgart stoppt PETA!*

klar. Siehe Datum Artikel.
Und?
 Ich freu mich immer noch drüber..


----------

